
These Enormous Fans Suck CO2 Out of the Air and Turn It into Fuel - rmason
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3051240/these-enormous-fans-suck-co2-out-of-the-air-and-turn-it-into-fuel
======
rmason
The company, Carbon Engineering, is funded by Bill Gates:

[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/4f66ff5c-1a47-11e5-a130-2e7db...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/4f66ff5c-1a47-11e5-a130-2e7db721f996.html#axzz3oEseHa6v)

------
hugh4
> The technology works by pulling air over a special carbon-absorbing liquid
> that traps CO2 and turns it into a salt

How can CO2 be turned into a salt? There's obviously some chemistry here which
the journalist doesn't understand. Anyone know what's actually going on?

~~~
DerekL
According to the video, the CO2 reacts with the solution to form carbonate
ions.

